# Britishisms and Americanisms



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

i thought it would be fun to do a thread on this. I know there are some well known ones out there but sometimes I still come across new ones and are fascinated by them. So start your lists please.....Oh, and then I found that some southern USA words may also have different meanings from northern ones!
Flat and apartment
Garden and yard
Braces and suspenders
Biscuit and cookie
Crisps and chips
Petrol and gas
Lorry and truck
Lift and elevator
Bottom and fanny


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Someone used one the other day on here that gave me the totally wrong idea on the subject of the thread. They said their dog had gone potty in the house. Which, being British, I assumed meant had gone mad. But no..... it meant they had pooed in the house!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Someone used one the other day on here that gave me the totally wrong idea on the subject of the thread. They said their dog had gone potty in the house. Which, being British, I assumed meant had gone mad. But no..... it meant they had pooed in the house!


Haha, isn't it funny. 
Imagine my horror.... or laughter when my husband was telling me a story about him wearing suspenders! This was when he first moved here. Once I told and showed him suspenders are here well......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WillowT said:


> Haha, isn't it funny.
> Imagine my horror.... or laughter when my husband was telling me a story about him wearing suspenders! This was when he first moved here. Once I told and showed him suspenders are here well......


That one's always thrown me as well, I always imagine a high volume of men dressed like Frank-N-Furter.....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

So what do Americans call the things that hold your stockings up?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

Wait, so what are suspenders then? Braces are the metal things you get on your teeth to straighten them out - oh wait, you guys don't do that do you? 'Cause you know, Brits and bad teeth


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> So what do Americans call the things that hold your stockings up?


Garter belt..... doesn't sound sexy at all


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've seen deplane before which is basically disembarking an aircraft. Made me laugh, "you will be able to deplane shortly", what


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Wait, so what are suspenders then? Braces are the metal things you get on your teeth to straighten them out - oh wait, you guys don't do that do you? 'Cause you know, Brits and bad teeth


Yes, braces are also worn on the teeth. Do Americans have bad teeth?


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I've seen deplane before which is basically disembarking an aircraft. Made me laugh, "you will be able to deplane shortly", what


Lol, hadn't heard that one


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've always thought of braces as the things that are put on teeth as well, do they have another meaning?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

WillowT said:


> Garter belt..... doesn't sound sexy at all


 Huh. So that's a garter belt. I always thought that meant wearing two garters around the tops of your legs. Which isn't at all comfortable. Live and learn!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Wait, so what are suspenders then? Braces are the metal things you get on your teeth to straighten them out - oh wait, you guys don't do that do you? 'Cause you know, *Brits and bad teeth*


:Jawdrop:JawdropI can't believe you went there, I'll have you know both my teeth are pearly white & perfect:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I've always thought of braces as the things that are put on teeth as well, do they have another meaning?


They are the elastic bands that go over men's shoulders and hold their trousers up. Last fashionable in the Yuppy era.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

WillowT said:


> Lol, hadn't heard that one


Sounds more like taking the plane apart than getting off to me :Hilarious


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Huh. So that's a garter belt. I always thought that meant wearing two garters around the tops of your legs. Which isn't at all comfortable. Live and learn!


Well yeah, you would normally wear 1 on your wedding day


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When I read a book written in USA or watch a film I always get confused when they say Pants instead of Trousers and also Cot instead of Bed.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

WillowT said:


> Well yeah, you would normally wear 1 on your wedding day


True. And then take it off fairly soon, if my sister is anything to go by!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> They are the elastic bands that go over men's shoulders and hold their trousers up. Last fashionable in the Yuppy era.


Ah right yes I know what you mean, see they are suspenders to me. I'd find it hard calling them braces as well as they already have a different meaning in my head and id get mixed up between the two


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fanny was the one that got me when I heard it in the USA. With what we call bum bags being called fanny packs!!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> When I read a book written in USA or watch a film I always get confused when they say Pants instead of Trousers and also Cot instead of Bed.


I say pants and I'm British, from up north though


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> I say pants and I'm British, from up north though


This is where we run into difficulties with 'Britishisms' as a Brit can live less than 10 miles from another Brit and use a completely different word for something.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Fanny was the one that got me when I heard it in the USA. With what we call bum bags being called fanny packs!!


How embarrassing


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Public toilet - restroom. It so confused me as a kid when I first read it in a book, I was literally picturing this little room full of armchairs.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ah right yes I know what you mean, see they are suspenders to me. I'd find it hard calling them braces as well as they already have a different meaning in my head and id get mixed up between the two


So do you use 'garter belt' to hold your stockings up?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> This is where we run into difficulties with 'Britishisms' as a Brit can live less than 10 miles from another Brit and use a completely different word for something.


No kidding, so many regional differences. Its almost as if people are speaking another language sometimes.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I call knickers, pants, so what do those of you who call trousers pants, call knickers if you don't use the word knickers?

(Hope that makes sense, that sentence seems a bit crazy to me :Hilarious)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Braces









Also braces









Suspenders









Also suspenders









And also suspenders..... Grrrr.... easy tiger......


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The funniest one I know is 'pasty'. To a Brit, it's a pastry case full of yummy stuff to eat. To an American, it's the tassel a stripper sticks to her nipples. That caused confusion to an American visitor I once knew. She couldn't eat a Ginsters for laughing!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> So do you use 'garter belt' to hold your stockings up?


I've never gotten into a conversation about stockings so no I've never used garter belt before, I'm aware of what it is but just never felt the need the use it in conversation. I probably will say it now though I know it relates to stockings.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Braces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you. I was hoping someone would do this. I don't know how to


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> I call knickers, pants, so what do those of you who call trousers pants, call knickers if you don't use the word knickers?
> 
> (Hope that makes sense, that sentence seems a bit crazy to me :Hilarious)


I call trousers pants and knickers knickers


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> The funniest one I know is 'pasty'. To a Brit, it's a pastry case full of yummy stuff to eat. To an American, it's the tassel a stripper sticks to her nipples. That caused confusion to an American visitor I once knew. She couldn't eat a Ginsters for laughing!


Lol, hadn't heard of that one! We would call them tassels?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

My dad went on a business trip to Baltimore and in a meeting, he asked for a rubber.

Obviously he meant eraser.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> Lol, hadn't heard of that one! We would call them tassels?


Well, I would cos that's what they are. Quite how they came to be called a 'pasty' I have no idea!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pasty can also mean pale complexion/skin, although that is with an a sound rather than ah.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Girl knickers are pants, men's knickers are boxers (loose with legs), trunks (tighter with legs), underpants (tight-ish with no legs) & sometimes that mellifluous Aussie term 'budgie smugglers' (really tight, no legs, pretty much nothing left to the imagination).


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> My dad went on a business trip to Baltimore and in a meeting, he asked for a rubber.
> 
> Obviously he meant eraser.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Girl knickers are pants, men's knickers are boxers (loose with legs), trunks (tighter with legs), underpants (tight-ish with no legs) & sometimes that mellifluous Aussie term 'budgie smugglers' (really tight, no legs, pretty much nothing left to the imagination).


Oh, would that be a thong? Budgie smugglers..... lol


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> I call knickers, pants, so what do those of you who call trousers pants, call knickers if you don't use the word knickers?
> 
> (Hope that makes sense, that sentence seems a bit crazy to me :Hilarious)


I call underthings knickers and underpants (cos you wear them under ya pants )

Americans calling women's underwear 'panties' gives me a case of the heebies. Sounds so creepy especially when said by an adult.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah... I don't like the word 'panties' either. It's just a weird word.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Public toilet - restroom. It so confused me as a kid when I first read it in a book, I was literally picturing this little room full of armchairs.


In Stephen King's The Stand he refers to them as a 'comfort station', that confused me!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, if my husband does something wrong..... or makes a mistake he will say ' my bad'
Honestly makes him sound like a 2 year old!

Oh, and if he is talking about asking for help it is ' reach out' .... I either want to physically reach out and tbh it sounds too Christian for me


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WillowT said:


> Oh, would that be a thong? Budgie smugglers..... lol


It would, but just to further muddy the water Aussies call flip-flops 'thongs'!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

This has got me thinking, no wonder the English language can be so hard to learn. Especially in the UK, someone who moved here from abroad will have most likely learnt English at school and so come here with a basic idea of the language. Hypothetical scenario: They at first live in London which has all their own sayings/phrases and they pick them up. Then say move to Manchester which has a completely different set, how confusing must it be for some people. Its like I said in a previous post its almost as if people in different regions across the UK are speaking different languages at times, I get confused with some regional phrases and I'm from here! Just a thought, loving all these different meanings for words though, learn something new every day


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> It would, but just to further muddy the water Aussies call flip-flops 'thongs'!


Oh dear.... lol


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Speaking of American novels - the first time I read the phrase 'bangs in her hair' I could not work out what that meant at all. It just made no sense to me. Then I watched Little House on the Prairie and I thought I heard the one in the shop with the big sausage curls referred to as having 'bangs' so I thought it must be the curls. Was years before I found out it's actually a fringe!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> This has got me thinking, no wonder the English language can be so hard to learn. Especially in the UK, someone who moved here from abroad will have most likely learnt English at school and so come here with a basic idea of the language. Hypothetical scenario: They at first live in London which has all their own sayings/phrases and they pick them up. Then say move to Manchester which has a completely different set, how confusing must it be for some people. Its like I said in a previous post its almost as if people in different regions across the UK are speaking different languages at times, I get confused with some regional phrases and I'm from here! Just a thought, loving all these different meanings for words though, learn something new every day


So true.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

WillowT said:


> So true.


When my husband first met my grand parents they quizzed him about his life etc ( as you do) 
Well my husband used to be a rally driver for 20 years so he said to them..... he was quite a bit of a 'gear head' which in USA means he was really into cars.... well I was having a gulp of tea as he said this as over here 'gearhead' in my era meant you had a heroin addiction.... CARS.... I said trying not to choke on my tea.... it means cars! .... lol


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> In Stephen King's The Stand he refers to them as a 'comfort station', that confused me!


Well its always nice to relieve yourself I guess :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> In Stephen King's The Stand he refers to them as a 'comfort station', that confused me!


Funny how it's the brits who have the reputation for being prudish



Mirandashell said:


> Speaking of American novels - the first time I read the phrase 'bangs in her hair' I could not work out what that meant at all. It just made no sense to me. Then I watched Little House on the Prairie and I thought I heard the one in the shop with the big sausage curls referred to as having 'bangs' so I thought it must be the curls. Was years before I found out it's actually a fringe!


Same here, I think it was an Anne Tyler novel where I first read it and I was like  I guessed what it had to be in the end but it still seems such a jarring term to me.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> Speaking of American novels - the first time I read the phrase 'bangs in her hair' I could not work out what that meant at all. It just made no sense to me. Then I watched Little House on the Prairie and I thought I heard the one in the shop with the big sausage curls referred to as having 'bangs' so I thought it must be the curls. Was years before I found out it's actually a fringe!


bangs always sounded abit weird to me, fringe I could understand but bangs!? I believe its something to do with horses though!

What makes me laugh is how americans can never seem to understand british regional accents. Despite being much bigger though I think american regional accents are actually easier to understand...alot of british accents I cant understand either!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't know so much.... have you ever watched The Wire? Some of the actors are actually from Baltimore and what with the accent and the slang, it takes a while to get your ear attuned!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Waistcoat and vest..... a vest is something we would wear as underwear.... like a thermal vest.
Most elderly people I work with have a vest under their clothes


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

And growing vegetable I have to be careful as the differences between courgette and zucchini and aubergine and eggplant


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

WillowT said:


> And growing vegetable I have to be careful as the differences between courgette and zucchini and aubergine and eggplant


That's because the differences in our histories. We were invaded by the Normans so tend to use the French names for things. But in America, there was a mass migration of Italians, not French, so they use the Italian names for the same veg.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

'Panties' is a pretty weird term for baby pants I think , that's how I saw them sold in Singapore . Creepy !
And Fanny in certain parts of the UK means a lady's most intimate area , our patients were quite offended when the American and Australian doctors bid them ' roll over and lets see your fanny '! A little too blunt maybe.
Good point about Brits supposedly being prudish , at least many of us call the 'restroom ' what it really is , a lavatory.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WillowT said:


> And growing vegetable I have to be careful as the differences between courgette and zucchini and aubergine and eggplant


Cilantro & coriander as well, I thought when I read about cilantro that it was an exciting new herb I'd not heard of so wondered if it would grow in my garden, turned out I already had an infestation of it!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And with British slang, you have to take class into consideration. The middle classes tend to be more prudish than the upper and working classes. All that Victorian Respectability is alive and well in some areas.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> New 'Panties' is a pretty weird term for baby pants I think , that's how I saw them sold in Singapore . Creepy !
> And Fanny in certain parts of the UK means a lady's most intimate area , our patients were quite offended when the American and Australian doctors bid them ' roll over and lets see your fanny '! A little too blunt maybe.


Lol, lovely


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Cilantro & coriander as well, I thought when I read about cilantro that it was an exciting new herb I'd not heard of so wondered if it would grow in my garden, turned out I already had an infestation of it!


Hehe,


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> And with British slang, you have to take class into consideration. The middle classes tend to be more prudish than the upper and working classes. All that Victorian Respectability is alive and well in some areas.


Very true


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We got a cab home and made out. 

And the English translation

We touched each other up in a taxi.:Facepalm


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Zaros said:


> We got a cab home and made out.
> 
> And the English translation
> 
> We touched each other up in a taxi.:Facepalm


Lmao that is funny


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> I don't know so much.... have you ever watched The Wire? Some of the actors are actually from Baltimore and what with the accent and the slang, it takes a while to get your ear attuned!


Don't they say things like "wicked shiesty" and have difficulty pronouncing "r" over there?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Cilantro & coriander as well, I thought when I read about cilantro that it was an exciting new herb I'd not heard of so wondered if it would grow in my garden, turned out I already had an infestation of it!


And yams. I think they're sweet potato (although an a bit fuzzy on that)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> And yams. I think they're sweet potato (although an a bit fuzzy on that)


I think they are different, although they look similar.

How about US garbanzo beans- UK chick peas
and yet......US black eyed peas- UK black eyed beans


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> And yams. I think they're sweet potato (although an a bit fuzzy on that)


Yeah yam is their word for sweet potatoes, but the actual yam is a completely different family (can't remember the name).

Incidentally sweet potatoes, although from the same _Solanaceae_ order as our potatoey potatoes (_Solanum_) are more closely related to bindweed (_Ipomoea_)!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What is it with biscuits and gravy? Why would you put gravy on your biscuits?
Pantyhose - tights
England and America - two countries divided by a common language


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

WillowT said:


> Do Americans have bad teeth?


Depends on which stereotype you subscribe to  The toothless hillbilly stereotype is still pervasive  
The actual answer, I would guess Americans are just as prone to crooked teeth as any other population is 

My own theory though is that early European settlers to the Americas who lasted long enough to breed were probably pretty hardy stock. And as back then a bad tooth could kill you, I would guess most of them had decent teeth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah yam is their word for sweet potatoes, but the actual yam is a completely different family (can't remember the name).


Yams and sweet potatoes are not the same thing. Good southern cooks know the difference  You don't make sweet potato pie out of yams  
http://www.ncsweetpotatoes.com/sweet-potatoes-101/difference-between-yam-and-sweet-potato/


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Shopping trolleys - Cart
Sweets/chocolate - Candy
Beetroot - Beets
Bonnet of a car - Hood
Boot of a car - Trunk


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Yams and sweet potatoes are not the same thing. Good southern cooks know the difference  You don't make sweet potato pie out of yams
> http://www.ncsweetpotatoes.com/sweet-potatoes-101/difference-between-yam-and-sweet-potato/


I will defer to a true American on that, I also blame Buffy the Vampire Slayer in the Thanksgiving episode when she talks about a 'sham with yams', I'm guessing they were actually talking about sweet potatoes!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Council estate - housing project
Full stop....... - period!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ebonycat said:


> Shopping trolleys - Cart
> Sweets/chocolate - Candy
> Beetroot - Beets
> *Bonnet of a car - Hood*


Boot of a car- trunk!

So what did Nellie the elephant pack?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Can't believe no ones mentioned football - Soccer!!!!!!
Nappy - Diapers
Mobile phone - Cell phones
Postcode - zip code....


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ebonycat said:


> Can't believe no ones mentioned football - Soccer!!!!!!


I thought it was soccer everywhere else, and football in the UK


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I thought it was soccer everywhere else, and football in the UK


Hmm I'm not sure


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ebonycat said:


> Hmm I'm not sure


Haha, I actually hate football, but know that it's soccer in South Africa. I tend to refer to it as kicky ball or Wendy ball. Pretty sure that's not international though


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> I thought it was soccer everywhere else, and football in the UK


also they have american football whereas we have rugby...which is mostly the same except we dont need any of that weedy padding they use!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> What is it with biscuits and gravy? Why would you put gravy on your biscuits?
> Pantyhose - tights
> England and America - two countries divided by a common language


Well 'biscuits' in the States are what we call scones. They are more of a savoury thing over there though.

I'm not sure exactly what American gravy is, but it's not quite the same as ours. I think it's more like a roux? Hopefully someone else knows lol.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Have we done sidewalk/pavement yet? 

Did Orlando with some friends earlier this year, it's amazing how fast you can adapt to what at times feels like a completely new langiage


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> also they have american football whereas we have rugby...which is mostly the same except we dont need any of that weedy padding they use!


American football...played with hands :Wacky


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gas station always bothered me as you fill up with a liquid, not gas!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm not sure exactly what American gravy is, but it's not quite the same as ours. I think it's more like a roux? Hopefully someone else knows lol.


Depends what part of the country you're in 

Gravy in the south - what you would put on biscuits and gravy: 









You can also put gravy on your mashed potatoes or turkey and this too is "gravy":









Both are pretty gross IMHO....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@ouesi second type is our gravy; eaten on roast dinners or bangers and mash.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

And we eat our 'biscuits' (scones!) with jam and clotted cream.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> Gas station always bothered me as you fill up with a liquid, not gas!


But in this context gas is short for 'gasoline', not referring to an actual gas.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> But in this context gas is short for 'gasoline', not referring to an actual gas.


I know but it took years for me to find that out and by that point the damage was done - it had bothered me too much!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> And we eat our 'biscuits' (scones!) with jam and clotted cream.


Though to be fair, you can put them on top of minced beef (like a shepherd's pie topping) - beef cobbler :Hungry
Which reminds of other differences:
roast in an oven - broil? is that right?
minced beef - ground beef


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And weighing stuff out in cups not an exact weight, seems a little haphazard to me. What if my cup is bigger then the recipes and it won't fit in the cake tin or whatever.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thought of another two 
Underground - Subway
Trainers - sneakers


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Siskin said:


> And weighing stuff out in cups not an exact weight, seems a little haphazard to me. What if my cup is bigger then the recipes and it won't fit in the cake tin or whatever.


But I think a 'cup' is a standardized amount the same way as our 'teaspoons' and 'tablespoons' are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> And we eat our 'biscuits' (scones!) with jam and clotted cream.


Yes, I try not to eat anything that has clotted. That just doesn't sound right! 
Or curdled as in lemon curd :Yuck


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> I know but it took years for me to find that out and by that point the damage was done - it had bothered me too much!


Tell me, how do you feel about Guinea pigs? They are not pigs, nor are they from Guinea. 

And why stop there? Share your views on Bombay duck! :Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yes, I try not to eat anything that has clotted. That just doesn't sound right!
> Or curdled as in lemon curd :Yuck


Have you tried clotted cream? It's bloody amazing; though that apart I'm inclined to agree with you as 'clotted' isn't the nicest adjective for food.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Trash can and rubbish bin.

The one that always confused me was the description of a house in novel set in the States using the word shingle.

It took me a long time before I stopped imagining an architectural style where the house was covered in fine pebbles like pebble dashing and instead learned that a shingle was a flat wooden tile.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Depends what part of the country you're in
> 
> Gravy in the south - what you would put on biscuits and gravy:
> 
> ...


It's possible to make some really nice vegetarian gravy as in the 2nd photo, the top photo looks revolting though!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cars:

Trunk vs boot.
Hood vs bonnet.
Sedan vs saloon.
Station wagon vs estate.
Stick-shift vs manual.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes the American way makes more sense - a tv series having seasons instead of, um, series' which is a bit confusing.

One thing I do think is quite sad though is the decline of Father Christmas in favour of Santa Claus. He'll always be FC to me.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've learned something! I didn't know Squash was racket ball.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Tell me, how do you feel about Guinea pigs? They are not pigs, nor are they from Guinea.
> 
> And why stop there? Share your views on Bombay duck! :Hilarious


I try not to think of them, for most of my life I thought guinea pigs came from Papua New Guinea. I wondered how on earth they survived with so much fur on a tropical island 

Bombay duck is a type of Chinese food, no?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

WillowT said:


> or makes a mistake he will say ' my bad'


That is fashionable here now and very trendy.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Americans are quite a literal people, when you think about it......


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Calvine said:


> That is fashionable here now and very trendy.


I always want to reply "my bad what ?!"


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> also they have american football whereas we have rugby...which is mostly the same except we dont need any of that weedy padding they use!


Wusses!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Well 'biscuits' in the States are what we call scones. They are more of a savoury thing over there though.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what American gravy is, but it's not quite the same as ours. I think it's more like a roux? Hopefully someone else knows lol.


So scones and roux sauce. That's umm an interesting combo


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> So scones and roux sauce. That's umm an interesting combo


They aren't scones like ours. Similar texture but no sugar.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's the chocolate-covered bacon that makes me go


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> Wusses!


Ermm..... speaking as a Brit who likes both NFL and rugby, they aren't really the same game. The tackling is different.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Depends what part of the country you're in
> 
> Gravy in the south - what you would put on biscuits and gravy:
> 
> ...


Yuk to the top one. That just looks gross. I would put clotted cream and ham on those scones


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Though to be fair, you can put them on top of minced beef (like a shepherd's pie topping) - beef cobbler :Hungry
> Which reminds of other differences:
> roast in an oven - broil? is that right?
> minced beef - ground beef


Ooh, I always wondered what broil was. It's too close to boil, so I kind of decided that they were mad been on boiling things


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ham? HAM?! With clotted cream! :Wtf


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Calvine said:


> That is fashionable here now and very trendy.


Where?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Tell me, how do you feel about* Guinea pigs*? They are not pigs, nor are they from Guinea.
> 
> And why stop there? Share your views on Bombay duck! :Hilarious


@ouesi, correct me if I'm wrong but aren't they often called 'cavies' in the US.

Not that they live in caves either


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ebonycat said:


> Thought of another two
> Underground - Subway
> Trainers - sneakers


see, trainers I get.....they are shoes you wear if you are training for a sport. But does that mean that in US they are used exclusively for sneaking!?



Ceiling Kitty said:


> But I think a 'cup' is a standardized amount the same way as our 'teaspoons' and 'tablespoons' are.


Different countries have different cup sizes though. Does your head in if you are trying to translate a recipe and cant work out which country its from!:Banghead


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> & sometimes that mellifluous Aussie term 'budgie smugglers' (really tight, no legs, pretty much nothing left to the imagination).


Budgie smugglers are men's swimwear usually under the Speedo brand, a term made more famous by our former PM who was frequently photographed wearing them


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> My dad went on a business trip to Baltimore and in a meeting, he asked for a rubber.
> 
> Obviously he meant eraser.


Many, very many years ago my family spent a couple of years in Australia and lived without Sellotape for the whole two year tour. The brand name out there was Durex and my mother wouldn't ask for it or allow us to buy it


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> @ouesi, correct me if I'm wrong but aren't they often called 'cavies' in the US.
> 
> Not that they live in caves either


No idea, I've only ever heard them called guinea pigs.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> Don't they say things like "wicked shiesty" and have difficulty pronouncing "r" over there?


Apparently so according to my husband


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Took me a while to work out where Bullimore was.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Purse = Handbag

On holiday in Florida, we were being shown to our table for our evening meal out, the waitress (oh there's another one = server) commented that I had a nice purse.

I looked at her sideways cos I thought how can she see my purse through my bag.

The Americans my husband works for call him "Jan", his name is Jon. They call me "Ni Cola", my name is Nicola. The completely different pronunciation makes me smile.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Ooh UK = bill, US = cheque


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> @ouesi, correct me if I'm wrong but aren't they often called 'cavies' in the US.
> 
> Not that they live in caves either


-Dons useless fact hat-

Guinea pigs are often referred to as Cavies because their Latin name is Cavia porcellus a species of rodent belonging to the family Caviidae and the genus Cavia. They can also be referred to Cuy but only in livestock circles.

-takes hat off and returns to giggling at "fanny pack"-


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

When i visited a friend in Georgia a friend of his wife had lived in the UK (Norfolk) as a child so wanted me to say something to remind her of those days, I let rip with my broadest Northumberian accent and she just stared at me for a few seconds then said, so your Scotch then LOL
BTW Brits don't have bad teeth we have natural teeth. IE not made of plastic


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I've learned something! I didn't know Squash was racket ball.


 I didn't either, i thought it was a different game.......Be careful how you ask for a ciggy in the USA too


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> Purse = Handbag
> 
> On holiday in Florida, we were being shown to our table for our evening meal out, the waitress (oh there's another one = server) commented that I had a nice purse.
> 
> ...


Lol... ' how can she see through my bag'


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> When i visited a friend in Georgia a friend of his wife had lived in the UK (Norfolk) as a child so wanted me to say something to remind her of those days, I let rip with my broadest Northumberian accent and she just stared at me for a few seconds then said, so your Scotch then LOL
> BTW Brits don't have bad teeth we have natural teeth. IE not made of plastic


Right on !


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> I didn't either, i thought it was a different game.......Be careful how you ask for a ciggy in the USA too


Yeah, like the 1st time I said to my husband..... ' oh, they have probably gone for a ***' he looked horrified.... " don't say that in USA he says, youlll get in right trouble"...... well maybe in the Deep South! Eek


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

An American guy I once knew was watching a rugby match in Scotland, and was asking about the different players and positions and what they're called. "So that guy tossing the ball... he's a t*sser?"


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I was in hogs heaven in Georgia because i find a southern accent soooooooo sexy. I was amazed how proper everyone was though, the town and all the people were all immaculate, nobody shopping in PJ's and no skirts shorter than belts (Bit of a shame ) and a young couple snogged in the Mexican restaurant, i thought they were going to get linched LOL.
Oh and we went to see a Model T in a car park on Sunday morning (its always there then) and there must have been 500 cars parked so i asked if it was the shopping centre, he said no its the church and not the only one either.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> I didn't either, i thought it was a different game.......Be careful how you ask for a ciggy in the USA too


Oooh yes, I forgot that one! Could lead to all sorts of problems


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> An American guy I once knew was watching a rugby match in Scotland, and was asking about the different players and positions and what they're called. "So that guy tossing the ball... he's a t*sser?"


What did he think when you said "x is a hooker"?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oooh yes, I forgot that one! Could lead to all sorts of problems


 I was OK as being a northerner we refer to them as tabs, but i have known a few guys get in trouble visiting Vegas on those big fighter exercises LOL Mind you throw a bunch of young lads in Vegas and your gonna get trouble either way LOL


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Biscuits! I love them but they are scones LOL, love the square sausage meat, don't like the crispy bacon and no no no to grits, but my friend says you have to be southern to like grits.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> I was OK as being a northerner we refer to them as tabs, but i have known a few guys get in trouble visiting Vegas on those big fighter exercises LOL Mind you throw a bunch of young lads in Vegas and your gonna get trouble either way LOL


Haha, I just had some clients there. They spent 5 figures in a... ahem... gentleman's club in one night


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> Biscuits! I love them but they are scones LOL, love the square sausage meat, don't like the crispy bacon and no no no to grits, but my friend says you have to be southern to like grits.


What are grits? In my head it's like crunchy mince. I really do t know why or even how you make crunchy mince, but there you go


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> What did he think when you said "x is a hooker"?


Haha, it wasn't me he was watching the rugby with, I heard it from him later after he'd realised how unwise it is to call a big burly Scottish rugby-player a t*sser! I didn't even know "hooker" was a Rugby term


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Crunchy mince? Sounds like my mom's cooking.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Siskin said:


> And weighing stuff out in cups not an exact weight, seems a little haphazard to me.


 This was on QI a while back, it baffled me for ages too then when he explained it i went Ding and a light came on. It doesn't matter how big your cup is, you just end up with a bigger, or smaller cake LOL.....Well as long as you use the same cup.
I maybe should have read this whole thread before replying, sorry i got excited 

I think the white gravy is just bread sauce, it tastes like it and is quite nice.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Haha, it wasn't me he was watching the rugby with, I heard it from him later after he'd realised how unwise it is to call a big burly Scottish rugby-player a t*sser! I didn't even know "hooker" was a Rugby term


Haha, yeah. I've loved rugby since I can't remember when, but still snigger. Here's an England hooker


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> What are grits? In my head it's like crunchy mince.


 Its coarsely ground maize kernels boiled with water or milk, tastes like it sounds, Yuck. Cowboys used to live on it and beans.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> Its coarsely ground maize kernels boiled with water or milk, tastes like it sounds, Yuck. Cowboys used to live on it and beans.
> View attachment 325715


Oh we call that mieliepap or sadza in South Africa


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

steveshanks said:


> Its coarsely ground maize kernels boiled with water or milk, tastes like it sounds, Yuck. Cowboys used to live on it and beans.
> View attachment 325715


Aah, kinda like what the Kenyans call "ugali" and the South Africans call "mealie meal". (I spent six months living in Kenya with a South African couple!) Tastes of nothing, but it goes with everything and it fills you up!

Edit - cross posted with MiffieMoo! The South Africans I knew called it mealie meal


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

WillowT said:


> Apparently so according to my husband


I was in New England a couple of years ago and a fair few of the people spoke like that.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks I'll know what to avoid if i ever go there, last time my boss came back from Kenya she made me eat Fufu, trouble was she didn't have all the ingredients and her version was disgusting.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Aah, kinda like what the Kenyans call "ugali" and the South Africans call "mealie meal". (I spent six months living in Kenya with a South African couple!) Tastes of nothing, but it goes with everything and it fills you up!
> 
> Edit - cross posted with MiffieMoo! The South Africans I knew called it mealie meal


Yup, that too. Most of the time we just shorten it to pap though


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Now we have Pap and Fufu, some meal this is going to be


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> Thanks I'll know what to avoid if i ever go there, last time my boss came back from Kenya she made me eat Fufu, trouble was she didn't have all the ingredients and her version was disgusting.


I had an awesome time in Kenya. I made friends with a couple of Indian guys and they introduced me to their food, which was so much better than a tikka Marsala from my local takeaway. There was a gorgeous dessert made with grated carrot and condensed milk, which I tried to recreate when I got home. Massive failure


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I think Tikka was invented in Glasgow (QI again) I do agree though, you can't beat a trip abroad to really taste some great food, i can't think of anywhere I've been abroad and not had great food, even a Chicken and chips from a Canadian drive through on a Sunday night tasted great, mind you it was -20 and i was walking so it didn't stay hot for long LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> What are grits?


It's type of corn meal that you boil down. 
Originally poor people food. It's the leftovers from the milling process and it was cheap carbs for poor laborers and slaves.

Grits *can* be delicious, but you have to know how to cook them. Most tourists end up eating instant grits or some watered down restaurant version. 
Good, "grandma" grits are amazing. And a local favorite, shrimp and grits uses a savory seasoning in the grits that is really tasty.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

steveshanks said:


> I think Tikka was invented in Glasgow (QI again)


Not tikka itself, but tikka masala. The version I heard was that they tried chicken tikka and their reaction was, "Where's the gravy?"


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> Its coarsely ground maize kernels boiled with water or milk, tastes like it sounds, Yuck. Cowboys used to live on it and beans.
> View attachment 325715


We stopped at a Cracker Barrel for food one day, grits came with their set breakfast. Flipping awful. The next time we went for food "hold the grits please" 

https://www.crackerbarrel.com/

The shop part was cute and they had rocking chairs on the porch 

Got to say I HATE what Americans call bacon, streaky bacon and cooked to a crisp :Spitoutdummy


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Got to say I HATE what Americans call bacon, streaky bacon and cooked to a crisp :Spitoutdummy


Don't they sometimes eat it with syrup too? Blegh.
But I'm told beans on toast is considered bizarre in the rest of the world lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

westie~ma said:


> We stopped at a Cracker Barrel for food one day, grits came with their set breakfast. Flipping awful. The next time we went for food "hold the grits please"


Cracker Barrel food in general is pretty bad, their grits are :Vomit
Now, go down to Charleston and check out one of the real local restaurants and you'll get some excellent grits.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

picaresque said:


> But I'm told beans on toast is considered bizarre in the rest of the world lol


It is!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It is!!


You don't know what you're missing 
It does look/sound pretty horrible though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

picaresque said:


> You don't know what you're missing
> It does look/sound pretty horrible though.


But you don't even use decent bread! It's like a scraggly sandwich bread that you know gets totally soggy under all those beans, and they look like canned beans that are all slimy and mushy... Blergh! 

Now that you all have me thinking about food, there are some dishes I'm sure don't exist too many other places, but YUM!
Okra - stewed with tomatoes and onions, or fried in cornmeal. 
Cornbread - so many varieties, sweet, savory, and all excellent. 
Banana pudding, very regional, haven't seen it anywhere else or in any chain restaurant. Delicious!! 
Pecan pie
Sweet potato pie
Stewed cabbage
Good grits...
Lima beans...
Collard greens...
All good!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah, pecan pie, now your talking. You can keep your stewed cabbage though, sounds awful. Prefer cabbage either as coleslaw or still crisp and crunchy, definitely not stewed


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

ouesi said:


> But you don't even use decent bread! It's like a scraggly sandwich bread that you know gets totally soggy under all those beans, and they look like canned beans that are all slimy and mushy... Blergh!


They are canned beans  It's supposed to be a quick, cheap meal but I daresay you can get hipster versions with posh bread these days.

It's a mystery how British food has such a bad reputation...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> But you don't even use decent bread! It's like a scraggly sandwich bread that you know gets totally soggy under all those beans, and they look like canned beans that are all slimy and mushy... Blergh!
> 
> Now that you all have me thinking about food, there are some dishes I'm sure don't exist too many other places, but YUM!
> Okra - stewed with tomatoes and onions, or fried in cornmeal.
> ...


No, no, no, no Okra! Ick


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

ouesi said:


> But you don't even use decent bread! It's like a scraggly sandwich bread that you know gets totally soggy under all those beans, and they look like canned beans that are all slimy and mushy... Blergh!


That's how it is meant to be


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

ouesi said:


> It's like a scraggly sandwich bread that you know gets totally soggy under all those beans,


 Your not doing it right  The beans (Branston are best and there beans with sausages are fantastic) should be served on the edge of the plate, then a piece of toast is cut and beans scooped on, I'm a bean gourmet LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

WillowT said:


> That's how it is meant to be





steveshanks said:


> Your not doing it right  The beans (Branston are best and there beans with sausages are fantastic) should be served on the edge of the plate, then a piece of toast is cut and beans scooped on, I'm a bean gourmet LOL


I'll still pass 



MiffyMoo said:


> No, no, no, no Okra! Ick


Hey, at least you know what okra is  Who knew a furry and slimy vegetable could be so good  Full of nutrients too


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

We asked a waiter in Florida what grits are and he said
"Don't bother with them, they are awful"
So we didn't


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I'll still pass
> 
> Hey, at least you know what okra is  Who knew a furry and slimy vegetable could be so good  Full of nutrients too


I tried to like it; I really did. But I just couldn't deal with the slime


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I must admit i didn't have a bad meal in the USA, even the chili cheese tater tots were lovely, though i could feel my arteries clogging LOL, i wasn't keen on those little burgers from 12 castles (is that right, maybe it was Wendie's) but they weren't horrible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> I tried to like it; I really did. But I just couldn't deal with the slime


Apparently the slime in okra is the same sort of slime aloe vera plants release. And of course what makes it so good for you. 
Grandmas all over the south have told their kids forever to eat their okra  
http://www.foodrepublic.com/2011/10/17/what-makes-okra-slimy/

There is a lovely dish down here made with stewed okra, tomatoes, and onions that I bet kept lots of sickness at bay. Okra is full of vitamin C and other micro nutrients, as are tomatoes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

steveshanks said:


> I must admit i didn't have a bad meal in the USA, even the chili cheese tater tots were lovely, though i could feel my arteries clogging LOL, i wasn't keen on those little burgers from 12 castles (is that right, maybe it was Wendie's) but they weren't horrible.


White Castle?

I'm a bit of a food snob, and I couldn't tell you the last time I ate at a fast food restaurant. No, that's a lie, I did eat a subway sandwich last week as an emergency measure (it was 7:30pm and I had only had an apple with peanut butter all day). 
But yeah, I'm not at all versed in fast food. Never eaten at a white castle, can't say that I feel like I'm missing anything.

Chili cheese tater tots :Yuck
I can't stand the orange cheese like stuff most fast food restaurants pass off as cheese :Yuck:Yuck And of course I don't eat chili...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Apparently the slime in okra is the same sort of slime aloe vera plants release. And of course what makes it so good for you.
> Grandmas all over the south have told their kids forever to eat their okra
> http://www.foodrepublic.com/2011/10/17/what-makes-okra-slimy/
> 
> There is a lovely dish down here made with stewed okra, tomatoes, and onions that I bet kept lots of sickness at bay. Okra is full of vitamin C and other micro nutrients, as are tomatoes.


My ex boyfriend's mum is Malaysian, so makes the most delicious food. Even her skills couldn't help


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hold on.......... an apple and peanut butter? Together?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Your not doing it right  The beans (Branston are best and there beans with sausages are fantastic) should be served on the edge of the plate, then a piece of toast is cut and beans scooped on, I'm a bean gourmet LOL


Heinz, you barbarian! :Facepalm

And you have 2 rounds of toast ( cheapest white makes the best toast as doesn't fight the other flavours). First slice is buttered ( proper butter, slightly salted), put in centre of plate and beans put on top, to make a melted butter and gloriously soft toast beany marriage. Then second round is spread thickly with the same slightly salted real butter, as toast has cooled it stays thick and creamy on top of the crisp toast. This is then cut diagonally into 2 triangles, one goes across the top of the beany square, like a little roof, the other goes to the right of the square.

Eat soggy, melted, beany toast first, then use the really buttery crisp toast to catch those last bits of beans and sauce. Finish with a last bite of just toast and butter, and let the creamy saltiness linger in your mouth. rool


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Hold on.......... an apple and peanut butter? Together?


Have you ever had a whole stick of celery, crammed wirh crunchy peanut butter all down its "trough"?

Celery crisp, juicy and delicately herbal, peanut butter rich and earthy, salty, and a little bit dry. Like good breeding, the faults ( peanut butter dry in the mouth) are improved by choice of partner ( celery juicy).


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Catharinem said:


> Heinz, you barbarian! :Facepalm
> 
> And you have 2 rounds of toast ( cheapest white makes the best toast as doesn't fight the other flavours). First slice is buttered ( proper butter, slightly salted), put in centre of plate and beans put on top, to make a melted butter and gloriously soft toast beany marriage. Then second round is spread thickly with the same slightly salted real butter, as toast has cooled it stays thick and creamy on top of the crisp toast. This is then cut diagonally into 2 triangles, one goes across the top of the beany square, like a little roof, the other goes to the right of the square.
> 
> Eat soggy, melted, beany toast first, then use the really buttery crisp toast to catch those last bits of beans and sauce. Finish with a last bite of just toast and butter, and let the creamy saltiness linger in your mouth. rool


Mmmmmm......... nom nom nom.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Catharinem said:


> Have you ever had a whole stick of celery, crammed wirh crunchy peanut butter all down its "trough"?
> 
> Celery crisp, juicy and delicately herbal, peanut butter rich and earthy, salty, and a little bit dry. Like good breeding, the faults ( peanut butter dry in the mouth) are improved by choice of partner ( celery juicy).


Celery has no flavour. T'is only an edible spoon. Peanut butter is one of the foods of the devil. Satan's toejam as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Heinz, you barbarian!


 Never  you can make Branstons taste like Heinz if you add 2 table spoons of sugar, Branstons are mans beans, Ducks


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Celery has no flavour.


 I think it tastes of burnt newspaper, i was once married to a Cumbrian who was half Yorkshire-en and her dad put me onto Fruit cake with cheese, i think it was my wedding cake if i recall right


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

steveshanks said:


> I think it tastes of burnt newspaper, i was once married to a Cumbrian who was half Yorkshire-en and her dad put me onto Fruit cake with cheese, i think it was my wedding cake if i recall right


I've never eaten burnt newspaper so can't comment. 

But Red Leicester and fruit cake is gorgeous.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Red Leicester


 My favorite.......You know what i miss and just had an urge, Lincolnshire Plum Loaf, oh a good one with Flora spread thick is lush


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've never had Lincolnshire Plum Loaf. Is it cake or bread?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Bread i would say, like a teacake but very soft and sticky, not to sweet but sweet enough you wouldn't want jam on, its been 30 years since i had one and i still yearn for the taste


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Never  you can make Branstons taste like Heinz if you add 2 table spoons of sugar, Branstons are mans beans, Ducks


Man's beans! 

I'm not even going there Chuck, but maybe you should see your GP?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Damn i left myself open for that one LOL


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> I think it tastes of burnt newspaper, i was once married to a Cumbrian who was half Yorkshire-en and her dad put me onto Fruit cake with cheese, i think it was my wedding cake if i recall right


Mmm, Christmas cake and stilton or wensleydale. Or white stilton and ginger. rool


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Damn i left myself open for that one LOL


Sorry, couldn't resist. I'll be good now.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The bit of Yorkshire I lived in it was fruit cake and only Wensleydale cheese and nowt else


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Hold on.......... an apple and peanut butter? Together?


Okay, since you asked... 
I have recently discovered a delicious apple dip that is mainly peanut butter, but I'll let you in on my secret because it's ridiculously delicious.

Equal parts peanut butter and cooked pumpkin. (I get the canned pumpkin - plain pumpkin, not the pie filling).
A generous sprinkling of pumpkin pie spice (cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg...)
Honey to taste.

Mix it all up together, slice up your apples and dip them in to the pumpkin/peanut butter mix - delicious!!!

This BTW is not an americanism or britishism, just a weird concoction I came up with


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Okay, since you asked...
> I have recently discovered a delicious apple dip that is mainly peanut butter, but I'll let you in on my secret because it's ridiculously delicious.
> 
> Equal parts peanut butter and cooked pumpkin. (I get the canned pumpkin - plain pumpkin, not the pie filling).
> ...


Aah, but canned pumpkin and pumpkin pie spice are Americanisms - it's not easy to get them over here!

Also, I have to ask - what's the deal with applesauce in America? Over here it's something you'd eat with roast pork and not much else, but from things I've read, it looks like it's practically a staple foodstuff on the other side of the pond?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

NaomiM said:


> Aah, but canned pumpkin and pumpkin pie spice are Americanisms - it's not easy to get them over here!
> 
> Also, I have to ask - what's the deal with applesauce in America? Over here it's something you'd eat with roast pork and not much else, but from things I've read, it looks like it's practically a staple foodstuff on the other side of the pond?


Huh... IDK, I've never really thought much about apple sauce. 
It's marketed as a convenience food to pack in children's lunches and stuff, but I always found it cheaper, healthier, and less wasteful to just put a plain apple in the kids' lunch! 
I do buy applesauce (or make my own when I'm particularly industrious) and use it instead of oil in a lot of cake recipes. Works very well. 
Otherwise we don't really eat it much.

But we're not a very typical American family in how we eat. We eat a largely whole food plant based diet which is pretty un-American


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> Bread i would say, like a teacake but very soft and sticky, not to sweet but sweet enough you wouldn't want jam on, its been 30 years since i had one and i still yearn for the taste
> View attachment 325823


This has always confused me, as to me this is a teacake


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> This has always confused me, as to me this is a teacake


Oooooh manna from heaven, I just adore those despite being a southerner


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

As nice as they are this is a teacake, beautiful toasted.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Rufus15 said:


> This has always confused me, as to me this is a teacake


Nope that's not a teacake! This is a teacake and you can have them toasted like the photo










And this is what in Nottingham is called a pikelet but in other parts of the country is called a crumpet










And this is what we call a crumpet!










Got it????


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

That bottom one looks like a thick drop scone, my mother used to make gorgeous drop scones and Macaroni pudding, I can make the latter so must have one soon


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> That bottom one looks like a thick drop scone, my mother used to make gorgeous drop scones and Macaroni pudding, I can make the latter so must have one soon


These are drop scones. You make a batter and cook spoonfuls of it on a hot griddle!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

"Gotten".


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> That bottom one looks like a thick drop scone, my mother used to make gorgeous drop scones and Macaroni pudding, I can make the latter so must have one soon


Just remembered that Warburton's do a muffin which is what I know as a crumpet ....









And to complicate things even further this is what I think of as a muffin!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> These are drop scones. You make a batter and cook spoonfuls of it on a hot griddle!


They're Scotch pancakes.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Both tea cakes are tea cakes. Ones a chocolate or mallow tea cake, the other is just a tea cake, more often than not, a toasted tea cake. You wouldn't want to toast the mallow one, it would make a right mess of the toaster.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Elles said:


> They're Scotch pancakes.


You're quite right. These are drop scones


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

steveshanks said:


> As nice as they are this is a teacake, beautiful toasted.
> View attachment 325853


That looks like a hot cross bun.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> You're quite right. These are drop scones


That looks more like a rock cake.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> That looks more like a rock cake.


These are rock cakes


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Hot cross buns have a bit more pep in them, not sure what it is but they do taste different to a tea cake, i didn't realize teacakes weren't a national thing. Drop scones i think have a regional names.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I haven't had my tea yet, this thread is driving me crazy LOL


There's another......... we have Breakfast, Dinner then Tea (maybe supper too ;o)


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Crumpets are perfectly round, about 1 1/2 cm thick, flat on one side wirh holes on the other, so soak up the melted butter and marmite. 

Pikelets similar, but flatter and odd shaped as cooked on griddle without a ring to hold in shape. 

Drop scones are a thick pancake batter, usually sweetened, and I like a little cinnamon in the mix. Cooked on a griddle and flipped over when set enough. 

Pancakes, just flour, egg, milk and touch of salt, poured thinly to coat whole frying pan, then tossed over to cook other side and served spread with sugar ans lemon juice, then rolled up. 

My own invention is tuppeny bits ( for our American freinds, tuppence is 2 pence). As many cooks will tell you, the first couple of pancakes always stick until pan is hot and seasoned enough, so just use teaspoon size dollops spread apart ( about 10 to the frying pan dependent on size), then serve heaped up on a plate sprinkled very generously wirh salt. 

Fritters are a sweet, thick batter ( basically dropscones), into which fruit ( this time of year thick cut slices of cooking apple) are dunked before frying. To get an extra fluffy batter use self raising flour, but don't tell anyone I said so!

Rock cakes/buns are half way between fairy cakes and scones, having more egg and less milk than scones, and a sloppier mixture, but not as sweet and airey as fairy cakes. They are baked in oven like cakes. 

Scones are quite dry, the mix being rolled out like pastry to about 1 inch thick before cutting into rounds ( with fluted edges if you want to show off) then baked. They must be allowed to cool completely before slicing and spreading with strawberry jam and topping with clotted or extra thick double cream. 

Biscuits are dry, thin, crumbly or crisp and brittle, and accompany a good cup of tea. You may dunk only at home, or if your hostess does, but never in a cafe!

Cookies are a softer, thicker biscuit. 

Hope that helps clarify!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't seen any mention of the North Staffordshire oatcake yet (very different to the Scottish oatcake). They're like a sort of savoury griddled pancake; you eat them topped or stuffed with various ingredients and they're awesome.

Cheese and ham or bacon is a common choice of stuffing, but you could use baked beans, mushrooms, onions, eggs, sausages etc. They're utterly delicious, if not rather stodgy!

You can also eat them as a sweet thing with fruit and cream etc, but I've never tried that.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Nope that's not a teacake! This is a teacake and you can have them toasted like the photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never in a month of Sundays!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> I haven't had my tea yet, this thread is driving me crazy LOL
> 
> There's another......... we have Breakfast, Dinner then Tea (maybe supper too ;o)


Breakfast, lunch, afternoon tea optional, then dinner.

Or breakfast, lunch, high tea and then a light supper.

High tea is a late, very filling tea, supper is a late, light dinner.

You can have afternoon tea and dinner, high tea and supper, but afternoon tea and supper would be very light, high tea and dinner would be overindulgent.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner in a region where they eat breakfast, dinner and tea. Total Southern rebel, me.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so bloody hungry now! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Welsh cakes represent


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Catharinem said:


> tuppeny bits


Ok ..... major fit of the giggles here! 'Tuppenny' has a totally different meaning where I'm from. When going on a date, my mother would say 'Make sure you're back on time. And keep your hand on your tuppence!'


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Huh... IDK, I've never really thought much about apple sauce.
> It's marketed as a convenience food to pack in children's lunches and stuff, but I always found it cheaper, healthier, and less wasteful to just put a plain apple in the kids' lunch!
> I do buy applesauce (or make my own when I'm particularly industrious) and use it instead of oil in a lot of cake recipes. Works very well.
> Otherwise we don't really eat it much.
> ...


Huh, this is really interesting that you substitute oil with applesauce! Can it work for all cakes?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

picaresque said:


> Welsh cakes represent


 Very nice, reminds me of Sly cake, or dead fly cake. A call for Eccles cakes here, love those ;o)


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Nope that's not a teacake! This is a teacake and you can have them toasted like the photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg! I brought picklets from Tesco recently.... I'm in the south. My husband said 'what are those'..... ' picklets' I replied..... 'yeah, but what are thry', 'idk, I just thought we would try them'. We try them...... ' there a bit like crumpets but smaller' LOL....


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> These are drop scones. You make a batter and cook spoonfuls of it on a hot griddle!


These are like scotch pancakes, well that's what we call them down here


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Magyarmum whats the ingredients of the crumpets you posted, they have got to me, i really like the look of them


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's always been breakfast, lunch and dinner both now and when I was a child living with my parents.
When my dad went into a rather 'nice' care home (quotes deliberate) the owner kept telling him about supper. He couldn't work out why she was making so much of a fuss as supper to him was a snack later on in the evening after dinner. He was most bemused to find that the supper was his evening meal and that dinner had moved to lunchtime


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Tea cakes for me are what you'd have a burger on! Or a chip butty 









Fruit tea cakes have fruit in and are great toasted (can get a loaf of bread like this now too)

This thread has certainly made me hungry!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That's not a teacake, that's a bap!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> That's not a teacake, that's a bap!


I haven't even heard of a bap! It definitely says teacakes on the packet


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

They have lied to you. That's a bap. A soft flat bread roll.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> I haven't even heard of a bap!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> They have lied to you. That's a bap. A soft flat bread roll.


Haha :Hilarious I sometimes call them buns too! If you went into a shop and asked for a bap here you'd get a tap on the head with something! *bap*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree, definitely a bap


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha :Hilarious I sometimes call them buns too! If you went into a shop and asked for a bap here you'd get a tap on the head with something! *bap*


In which part of the country are you located?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha :Hilarious I sometimes call them buns too! If you went into a shop and asked for a bap here you'd get a tap on the head with something! *bap*


Aren't you thinking of 'bop' on the head


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

We say 'bop' as well. A bap on the head is a very odd image.....


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I will be forever grateful to the American friend who cooked me a meal of biscuits & gravy and grits. Until then, I'd had a mental image of custard creams covered in meat juice with a side bowl of gravel... Never quite got over the disappointment of being asked if I would like some 'chips' and ending up with a bowl of crisps though!

Favourite memories: An American friend telling another girl "I like your pants" and the look of horror on the poor girls face as she thought her underwear must be showing!

And the friend who asked a visiting (single) American girl if she would like to nurse their baby...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ouesi said:


> But you don't even use decent bread! It's like a scraggly sandwich bread that you know gets totally soggy under all those beans, and they look like canned beans that are all slimy and mushy... Blergh!


We tried to find good bread in Florida and failed although if I ignored the calories the honey bread was lush, bad for us but lush.

Eta apparently bread makers are bought by british expats



ouesi said:


> Cracker Barrel food in general is pretty bad, their grits are :Vomit
> Now, go down to Charleston and check out one of the real local restaurants and you'll get some excellent grits.


In fairness the food anywhere we ate wasn't great, it was something we struggled with. Quanity was there but not quality. Seeing as we were on holiday it wasn't a big deal ... grits was a step too far for me.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> In which part of the country are you located?


East Lancashire.



Siskin said:


> Aren't you thinking of 'bop' on the head





Mirandashell said:


> We say 'bop' as well. A bap on the head is a very odd image.....


The only time I've heard of bap is in the onomatopoeia way for a hit being received. Bop! bap! pow! :Shy


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> East Lancashire


My dad grew up in Lancashire and he calls them buns.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Have buns and bangs already been mentioned?

Buns as backside and bangs being a fringe


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> East Lancashire.The only time I've heard of bap is in the onomatopoeia way for a hit being received. Bop! bap! pow! :Shy


That's bam! isn't it? Bop! Bam! Pow! Holy cobblers, Batman!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> These are drop scones. You make a batter and cook spoonfuls of it on a hot griddle!


LOL we call those pancakes 



Magyarmum said:


> Just remembered that Warburton's do a muffin which is what I know as a crumpet ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We call the top one an English muffin, the bottom one a muffin 



WillowT said:


> Huh, this is really interesting that you substitute oil with applesauce! Can it work for all cakes?


Yes! Applesauce is a great substitute for oil in pretty much any baked recipe. It makes the cake super-moist also. I've done it for years. It's not equal parts though, it's usually a little less applesauce than oil. You can look up conversions online.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Round here baps are boobs - among the less refined you understand !


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Someone once told me I had gorgeous baps. Confused the hell out of me as I wasn't holding any bread at the time....


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I haven't seen any mention of the North Staffordshire oatcake yet (very different to the Scottish oatcake). They're like a sort of savoury griddled pancake; you eat them topped or stuffed with various ingredients and they're awesome.
> 
> Cheese and ham or bacon is a common choice of stuffing, but you could use baked beans, mushrooms, onions, eggs, sausages etc. They're utterly delicious, if not rather stodgy!
> 
> ...


Mmm forgotten about oatcakes, we had them wirh cheese, bacon and apple for breakfast when staying in Derbyshire.

Which reminds me of bakewell pudding, not tart, similar but a lovely bakwd custard on top of the pastry and jam instead of cake and icing. You can mail order them from the bakewell pudding company.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Ok ..... major fit of the giggles here! 'Tuppenny' has a totally different meaning where I'm from. When going on a date, my mother would say 'Make sure you're back on time. And keep your hand on your tuppence!'


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I have family in the USA (Seattle) when I went to visit them I found it odd saying things like 'faucet' it's just so much more long winded than 'tap'. Also got a few odd looks when I said I wanted to get "pissed".

Also words such as 
Cling film - plastic wrap 
Trolley - shopping cart
Ice lolly - popsicle 
Cardigan - sweater 
Holiday - vacation 
Flannel - washcloth 
Nappy - diaper 
Ground floor - first floor 
Loo - restroom 
Queue - line

Also found it funny when people would say things such as "where are you located at?" Instead of "where are you?"......

Got asked if I was from Australia a lot also .

@PawsOnMe I would call that either a chip barm or a chip butty and I'm from Manchester....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Ok ..... major fit of the giggles here! 'Tuppenny' has a totally different meaning where I'm from. When going on a date, my mother would say 'Make sure you're back on time. And keep your hand on your tuppence!'


And heaven help you if you had a bun in the oven and weren't married!

I come from Nottingham where

A bap is known as a cob
An iced lolly is called a sucker
Colly nobs are Brussels Sprouts and Goozgogs are gooseberries.
Snap is a packed lunch that you take to work.
To mash is to make tea not to cream potatoes and
You eat your dinner at lunchtime and buy your ale (beer) from the Beer Off.
Beer is lemonade and ale is beer


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> And heaven help you if you had a bun in the oven and weren't married!
> 
> I come from Nottingham where
> 
> ...


I'm from the West Midlands and -

A cob is a crusty bread roll as opposed to a bap which is soft.
We say ice lolls.
We do goozgogs but sprouts are sprouts.
They say 'snap' in Bristol as well! 
We brew tea rather than mash it.
But yeah, dinner at lunchtime and tea at dinnertime
Beer used to be bought from the Off-licence at the back of the pub in the days before shops sold it.

A really good way to confuse non-Brits is to tell the difference between tea and tea. How tea is always welcome first thing in the morning. And before dinner, if you have it at lunchtime. And with tea. Which is often just a sandwich or two and some cake. Or crisps. Depending on how posh you are. Which also means you can have either Celyon tea or Earl Grey tea with your tea but if you're poor then it comes in a bag.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> And heaven help you if you had a bun in the oven and weren't married!
> 
> I come from Nottingham where
> 
> ...


That's right duck !


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

:Hilarious at all the "That's not a [insert noun here] it's a [insert another noun here]

And I'm talking about Britishism versus Britishism, not Britishism versus Americanism.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's no wonder people struggle to learn English really!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Which also means you can have either Celyon tea or Earl Grey tea with your tea but if you're poor then it comes in a bag.


What, Twinings Earl Grey teabags aren't posh?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, and Earl Grey is strictly an afternoon tea, to be served between 3pm and 4.30pm ( 5pm at a push for a second cup). 
Can be served with or without tea.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Thats a bap or around here its a Stottie Fadge, lovely full of bacon and or sausages


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> It's no wonder people struggle to learn English really!


There's no problem learning English,
It's easy through and through.
Goodness, all that moaning,
It can't be that hard to dough.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We liked Earl Grey and Lapsong Su....(smokey one) when i was married, so ordered them at Betty's tea rooms when visiting Harrogate, AWFUL, the Earl Grey tasted like talc and the other was another burnt newspaper, we'd been drinking a blend, we were so common we hadn't realised LOL, I'll stick with PG. What happened to Talc, never seem to see it anymore, do you know the biggest buyer of talc is the MOD, its unrefined and called Fullers Earth.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> What happened to Talc, never seem to see it anymore, do you know the biggest buyer of talc is the MOD, its unrefined and called Fullers Earth.


The army are bulk buying cat litter?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> The army are bulk buying cat litter?


 Yes, tons of it, it is used in NBC Warfare, you throw it all over yourself to absorb the chemical or radiation. I always thought talc was made from it but i think i'm wrong about that. We used to use a sack full every time we did gas training otherwise the next guy that uses the suit ends up getting gassed before he goes in the gas chamber (tear gas) ever since i have hated the smell and the smell of pear drops (some chemical used to test the mask before you enter the gas chamber) sorry i wandered there LOL


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Yes, tons of it, it is used in NBC Warfare, you throw it all over yourself to absorb the chemical or radiation. I always thought talc was made from it but i think i'm wrong about that. We used to use a sack full every time we did gas training otherwise the next guy that uses the suit ends up getting gassed before he goes in the gas chamber (tear gas) ever since i have hated the smell and the smell of pear drops (some chemical used to test the mask before you enter the gas chamber) sorry i wandered there LOL


Oh, ok.

My version was more fun though!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Much more fun ;o)


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Catharinem said:


> What, Twinings Earl Grey teabags aren't posh?


Only the middle classes buy them because they don't have a maid to serve them tea with their tea.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I thought Fuller's Earth was a powdered clay? Whereas talc is powdered chalk, isn't it?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sure your right, just goes to show you shouldn't believe men in pubs LOL


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Deleted, misread.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There's loads of fullers earth under my house, in fact the whole village is sat on the stuff. Horrible stuff if it's dug up like in foundations or whatever, it's the stickiest clay imaginable


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> :Hilarious at all the "That's not a [insert noun here] it's a [insert another noun here]
> 
> And I'm talking about Britishism versus Britishism, not Britishism versus Americanism.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

No no no no no!
Breakfast is at breakfast time
Lunch is at lunchtime
Dinner is at dinner time
This is tea








Supper is what you have before bed.. or sometimes it's fish and chips from the chippy.

This is a bap








This is a Belfast bap








and if you put the chips from your fish supper in a bap, it becomes a chip butty.

These are teacakes








Muffins








Pancakes









Oh and a splinter in your finger is called a skelf, not a spelk as my geordie OH likes to call it which makes me cringe.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Nettles said:


> No no no no no!
> Breakfast is at breakfast time
> Lunch is at lunchtime
> Dinner is at dinner time
> ...


Spot on


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

WillowT said:


> Spot on


Totally wrong!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nettles said:


> No no no no no!
> Breakfast is at breakfast time
> Lunch is at lunchtime
> Dinner is at dinner time
> ...


Yes and yes again! I was worried there was no sanity on this thread at all, you're my hero


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> I'm from the West Midlands and -
> 
> A cob is a crusty bread roll as opposed to a bap which is soft.
> We say ice lolls.
> ...


Yes, from West Midlands as well and I say the same.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

On a slightly less amusing note, an exchange of FB this week resulted in my now knowing that many working class Americans consider anyone working 50 hours a week as 'only part time' and something to be ashamed of. 70 hours or more split over two or three jobs is considered acceptable, 80+ hours something to be very proud of - and usually necessary to make ends meet due to the way most employers exploit the massive holes in what little employment law exists.

Less land of the free, more home of the wage slave, then...


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's insane, the working hours in America. I have friends who were totally shocked to hear what the average working hours are in Europe. And about the legal protections. Far too socialist! What next? Free-at-POD healthcare? NEVER!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nettles said:


> No no no no no!
> Breakfast is at breakfast time
> Lunch is at lunchtime
> Dinner is at dinner time
> ...


Exactly! Top marks, perfect, go to the top of the class.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> On a slightly less amusing note, an exchange of FB this week resulted in my now knowing that many working class Americans consider anyone working 50 hours a week as 'only part time' and something to be ashamed of. 70 hours or more split over two or three jobs is considered acceptable, 80+ hours something to be very proud of - and usually necessary to make ends meet due to the way most employers exploit the massive holes in what little employment law exists.
> 
> Less land of the free, more home of the wage slave, then...


Exactly why I don't want to move to USA..... until I retire. My husband is American..... before moving here he worked 40 hour week which isn't bad but only got 1 weeks holiday per year! 
I get 8 weeks and 2 days with the NHS! I could NOT survive on 1 week holiday..... geez.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

WillowT said:


> Spot on





Rufus15 said:


> Yes and yes again! I was worried there was no sanity on this thread at all, you're my hero





Animallover26 said:


> Exactly! Top marks, perfect, go to the top of the class.


*takes a bow


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

picaresque said:


> Welsh cakes represent


I miss proper, homemade Welsh cakes so much!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned jam / jelly yet? The first time I heard it, I was so disgusted at the thought of a wobbly jelly sitting between two slices of bread


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Has anyone mentioned jam / jelly yet? The first time I heard it, I was so disgusted at the thought of a wobbly jelly sitting between two slices of bread


Jam and peanut butter sounds bad enough, but jelly with peanut butter? I thought they meant jelly too. Urgh


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Elles said:


> Jam and peanut butter sounds bad enough, but jelly with peanut butter? I thought they meant jelly too. Urgh


Oh no, I love peanut butter and jam!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh no, I love peanut butter and jam!


Heathen! :Hilarious


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Nettles do you realize that your OH speaks proper English, Geordie is historically the most correct way to speak English as it is the most undiluted of all the dialects due to it being too cold (as us being to Ard) for all the invaders to come up here, after all we are the only ones that say bath properly........its NOT Barth  but it is most definitely a Spelk


I may have just made all that up, but when i lived down sowf it used to get a fair few wind up bites


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh no, I love peanut butter and jam!


 I'm to scared to try it LOL


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Take the knee - never heard it until recently - I think it was on Game of Thrones and today it is all over the place.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

On Game of Thrones, I think it's bend the knee.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

On the itv news just now, they asked a young woman what she thinks of the NFL players and their 'take a knee' during the national anthem. Oh yes, she agreed, the players should stand up for what they believe in.

:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> On a slightly less amusing note, an exchange of FB this week resulted in my now knowing that many working class Americans consider anyone working 50 hours a week as 'only part time' and something to be ashamed of. 70 hours or more split over two or three jobs is considered acceptable, 80+ hours something to be very proud of - and usually necessary to make ends meet due to the way most employers exploit the massive holes in what little employment law exists.
> 
> Less land of the free, more home of the wage slave, then...


That seems a bit extreme, I wouldn't say most Americans consider 50 hours per week part time. Though depending on your wages, it might not be enough to live on. 
OH works 40 hours a week and takes on extra whenever it's available which can easily bump up to 80 hours some weeks. I'm salary and our "hours" are 7:30 to 3:30 with 30 minutes for lunch, but I rarely work only that. I have to work until the work is done, which usually means many more hours than that. Fortunately I can take a lot of my work with me, so I multitask a lot.

We do take pride in work ethic. My grandparents were tough, New England farmers who worked from before the sun came up to well after it had set and didn't stop until the chores were done. It's a bit of an illness really. I don't feel right unless I have accomplished something every day. And yes I do look at some of the European labor laws and wonder how they even get anything done :Sorry But I've always lived in rural/farming areas, and nature and animals don't tend to keep to labor laws... They need tending 24/7.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> On a slightly less amusing note, an exchange of FB this week resulted in my now knowing that many working class Americans consider anyone working 50 hours a week as 'only part time' and something to be ashamed of. 70 hours or more split over two or three jobs is considered acceptable, 80+ hours something to be very proud of - and usually necessary to make ends meet due to the way most employers exploit the massive holes in what little employment law exists.
> 
> Less land of the free, more home of the wage slave, then...





Mirandashell said:


> It's insane, the working hours in America. I have friends who were totally shocked to hear what the average working hours are in Europe. And about the legal protections. Far too socialist! What next? Free-at-POD healthcare? NEVER!


Not wishing to hijack the thread but your posts reminded me of this Michael Moore documentary I saw some years ago. I was so shocked that the 'American dream' was in fact a con. Its well worth watching not least because our country is going down the same path.


----------

